# lil' Muskie



## Fishin Fanatic (Jun 3, 2006)

went fishin during the week with my cousin out near Bobcaygeon and he caught a 23 incher. Small but it was his first Muskie and he was damn happy! Now its my turn to get one!!!


----------



## steve66 (Apr 14, 2006)

yep a little one is still a muskie, i am still looking for my first, came close last night maybe, had something big on a big lure but it got off, had to be either a pike or muskie.


----------



## Invector (Jan 13, 2006)

Make sure your shots are up to date and get your self vacinated. The musky bug is a hard one to get rid of. It makes you want to spend hours after hours and hours after some more hours out on a lake in any type of weather (strong wind with a thunder storm oh yes I was out in on a few years back). The only cure is to catch one. Seeing one follow helps lessen the pain you might experiance. This bug will even over take your dearms (setting the hook in bed can result in smaking yourself or jumping right out of it). The bad thing once you catch one to cure the musky bug, you get bit again in a vicious cycle.

good luck you;ll need it. Oh and make sure when you return people still can tell who you are or remember who you are. :lol: :lol:


----------



## Fishin Fanatic (Jun 3, 2006)

One thing I forgot to mention> He was using some CHEAP crankbait from a dollar store!!!!!! I couldn't believe it!!! It's a good thing it wasn't a big one because he would have been pretty upset when it took off with nothin but 2 trebles!!! LOL


----------



## Invector (Jan 13, 2006)

ya and the ladie who got the record form one of the states down south caught it on a worm while she was fishing bluegills


----------



## Fullback (Jun 2, 2006)

That would be Virginia....the lady fishing for bluegills.....ain't that something.


----------



## Invector (Jan 13, 2006)

Yup thats the one. It was a big fish but it ate the smallest thing. I like to think the fish was going after a sunnie and had its mouth open and was just in the wrong place and got hooked by the grace of god. :lol: :lol:


----------

